# Top 5 Baroque Opera Composers



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I liked Bulldog's idea of Top Ten Baroque composers so much that I wanted to do it for Baroque opera composers. Using a shotgun approach, Google gave me all the names below. If I missed any Baroque opera composers, someone please add them in with the starting 0 points at any time. Sorry, not in alphabetical order, and I did group several of the most popular at the top of the list.

I offer 24 Baroque opera composers for your voting consideration. There are no knockouts or negative votes in this game, its nature being upbeat and loving. Of course, numbers will still be flying around us as we use our votes to come up with the 5 opera composers of the Baroque era that most enjoy our affection. (I went with top 5 because I don't have as much patience to wait for the top 10 but we can go as far as we wish.)

Voting Rules:

1. Each composer starts with 0 points.

2. You may vote only once each day.

3. When you vote, you must add 2 points for one composer or split your vote between two composers.

4. The first composer to reach 50 points is no. 1, the next to reach 50 is no. 2, etc.

The Game Begins with my initial vote:

Claudio Monteverdi 1 (+1) 
Henry Purcell 0
Antonio Vivaldi 0
George Frederic Handel 1 (+1)
Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jean-Philippe Rameau 0
Jacopo Peri 0

Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Francesco Cavalli 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0

Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Luigi Rossi 0
Agostino Steffani 0
Leonardo Vinci 0


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Claudio Monteverdi 1 
Henry Purcell 0
Antonio Vivaldi 0
George Frederic Handel 2 (+1)
Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jean-Philippe Rameau 1 (+1)
Jacopo Peri 0

Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Francesco Cavalli 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0

Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Luigi Rossi 0
Agostino Steffani 0
Leonardo Vinci 0


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Handel 2
Handel 2


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

nina foresti said:


> Handel 2
> Handel 2


It's now a Handel vs. Handel contest.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> Claudio Monteverdi 1
> Henry Purcell 0
> Antonio Vivaldi 0
> George Frederic Handel 2 (+1)
> ...


OP: 'If I missed any Baroque opera composers, someone please add them in with the starting 0 points at any time.'

okay - I will. 
plus Jean-Baptiste Lully 0


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Claudio Monteverdi 1 
Henry Purcell 0
Antonio Vivaldi 0
George Frederic Handel 3 (+1)
Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jean-Philippe Rameau 1
Jacopo Peri 0

Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Francesco Cavalli 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0

Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Luigi Rossi 0
Agostino Steffani 0
Leonardo Vinci 1 (+1)


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Following on from Taplow. 

Claudio Monteverdi 1 
Henry Purcell 0
Antonio Vivaldi 0
George Frederic Handel 3 
Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jean-Philippe Rameau 1
Jacopo Peri 0

Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Francesco Cavalli 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0

Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Luigi Rossi 0
Agostino Steffani 0
Leonardo Vinci 1 
Jean-Baptiste Lully 2 (+2)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Please note that Lully is now on the bottom of the list, in accordance with the OP's advice. 
Merci,
Madame la Marquise


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

I Have only recently started to explore Baroque Opera so I must plead ignorance and refrain from voting.

I will follow this thread with interest however, and would appreciate any recommendations you can throw my way.

Best wishes
Metairie Road

P.S. Leonardo Vinci is impressing the hell out of me right now.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Claudio Monteverdi 1 
Henry Purcell 0
Antonio Vivaldi 0
George Frederic Handel 5 (+2)
Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jean-Philippe Rameau 1
Jacopo Peri 0

Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Francesco Cavalli 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0

Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Luigi Rossi 0
Agostino Steffani 0
Leonardo Vinci 1 
Jean-Baptiste Lully 2


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Handel 2 no one else can touch him


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Don't you just love voters who apparently can't be bothered to make their presentation as the other participants make theirs.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

MAS said:


> Handel 2 no one else can touch him


As much as I want to boost Handle, we only count your vote if you copy the whole list when you vote. Copy list, delete the indicator from the last person of what they increased, then increase your favorite and indicate it in parenthesis. You can see plenty of examples above.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Somehow yesterday slipped by and I forgot to vote. Well here is today's:

Claudio Monteverdi 2 (+1)
Henry Purcell 0
Antonio Vivaldi 0
George Frederic Handel 6 (+1)
Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jean-Philippe Rameau 1
Jacopo Peri 0

Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Francesco Cavalli 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0

Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Luigi Rossi 0
Agostino Steffani 0
Leonardo Vinci 1


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Add Lully back in.

Claudio Monteverdi 3 (+1)
Henry Purcell 1 (+1)
Antonio Vivaldi 0
George Frederic Handel 6 (+1)
Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jean-Philippe Rameau 1
Jacopo Peri 0

Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Francesco Cavalli 1 (+1)
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0

Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Luigi Rossi 0
Agostino Steffani 0
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 3 (+1)


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I posted following on from Florestan - now mount mccabe has posted, I'm not sure what to do as there seem to be too many plus points - 4 instead of 2, and Florestan's total for Handel left in. (But thanks for reinstating Lully!  )

I'll post again later, when the dust has settled.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Terribly sorry. Seems I am the oaf who dropped Lully. Quite by accident though. Glad someone is paying attention and fixed it.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Since mountmccabe somehow entered more than the allowed two positive votes, I am skipping his post and going off the previous post (but adding Lully back in). Mountmccabe can re-cast his yesterday vote with only two positives, but also can cast today's vote, for a total of 4 positives just this one time because of the glitch. Also anyone else who refrained from voting yesterday because of this can cast 4 votes today.

Here is my vote for today. Go off this for the next vote.

Claudio Monteverdi 3 (+1)
Henry Purcell 0
Antonio Vivaldi 0
George Frederic Handel 7 (+1)
Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jean-Philippe Rameau 1
Jacopo Peri 0

Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Francesco Cavalli 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0

Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Luigi Rossi 0
Agostino Steffani 0
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 2


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Cor lummy - this is quite a difficult game to get right. 



Florestan said:


> Since mountmccabe somehow entered more than the allowed two positive votes, I am skipping his post and going off the previous post (but adding Lully back in). Mountmccabe can re-cast his yesterday vote with only two positives, but also can cast today's vote, for a total of 4 positives just this one time because of the glitch. Also anyone else who refrained from voting yesterday because of this can cast 4 votes today.
> 
> Here is my vote for today. Go off this for the next vote.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Florestan. :tiphat:
Working off your total, here are my votes for yesterday and today, as you allow. 

Claudio Monteverdi 5 (+2)
Henry Purcell 0
Antonio Vivaldi 0
George Frederic Handel 7 
Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jean-Philippe Rameau 1
Jacopo Peri 0

Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Francesco Cavalli 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0

Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Luigi Rossi 0
Agostino Steffani 0
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 4 (+2)

~~~~~~~~

It's very easy to slip up, as I discovered on Bulldog's thread (three glitches so far) so please don't hesitate to put me right if I go wrong again - just as Bulldog does!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Claudio Monteverdi 5 
Henry Purcell 0
Antonio Vivaldi 0
George Frederic Handel 7
Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jean-Philippe Rameau 1
Jacopo Peri 0

Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Francesco Cavalli 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0

Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Luigi Rossi 0
Agostino Steffani 0
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 6 (+2)


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Sorry, I messed up! I am now going on from Taggart, using a one-day only +4.


Claudio Monteverdi 6 (+1) 
Henry Purcell 2 (+2)
Antonio Vivaldi 0
George Frederic Handel 7
Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jean-Philippe Rameau 1
Jacopo Peri 0

Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Francesco Cavalli 1 (+1)
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0

Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Luigi Rossi 0
Agostino Steffani 0
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 6 (+2)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

mountmccabe said:


> Sorry, I messed up! I am now going on from Taggart, using a one-day only +4.
> 
> Claudio Monteverdi 6 (+1)
> Henry Purcell 2 (+2)
> ...


So you actually now have +6. But only can add a total of 4 points, not four votes of 1 or 2 each. I should have clarified in the OP.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Florestan said:


> So you actually now have +6. But only can add a total of 4 points, not four votes of 1 or 2 each. I should have clarified in the OP.


I didn't add anything to Lully; I forgot to delete the +2 from Taggart.

I added +2 to Purcell, and +1 to both Monteverdi and Cavalli for a total of +4.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

mountmccabe said:


> I didn't add anything to Lully; I forgot to delete the +2 from Taggart.
> 
> I added +2 to Purcell, and +1 to both Monteverdi and Cavalli for a total of +4.


Perfect. Sorry I missed that small detail. So here is the current tally ready for the next voter:

Claudio Monteverdi 6 
Henry Purcell 2 
Antonio Vivaldi 0
George Frederic Handel 7
Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jean-Philippe Rameau 1
Jacopo Peri 0

Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Francesco Cavalli 1 
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0

Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Luigi Rossi 0
Agostino Steffani 0
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 6


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Claudio Monteverdi 7 (+1)
Henry Purcell 2 
Antonio Vivaldi 1 (+1)
George Frederic Handel 7
Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jean-Philippe Rameau 1
Jacopo Peri 0

Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Francesco Cavalli 1 
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0

Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Luigi Rossi 0
Agostino Steffani 0
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 6


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

following on from tdc:

Claudio Monteverdi 7 
Henry Purcell 3 (+1)
Antonio Vivaldi 1 
George Frederic Handel 7
Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jean-Philippe Rameau 1
Jacopo Peri 0

Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Francesco Cavalli 1 
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0

Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Luigi Rossi 1 (+1)
Agostino Steffani 0
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 6


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Claudio Monteverdi 7
Henry Purcell 3
Antonio Vivaldi 1 
George Frederic Handel 7
Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jean-Philippe Rameau 1
Jacopo Peri 0

Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Francesco Cavalli 1
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0

Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Luigi Rossi 1
Agostino Steffani 0
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 8 (+2)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Claudio Monteverdi 7
Henry Purcell 3
Antonio Vivaldi 1 
George Frederic Handel 9 (+2)
Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jean-Philippe Rameau 1
Jacopo Peri 0

Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Francesco Cavalli 1
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0

Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Luigi Rossi 1
Agostino Steffani 0
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 8


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Claudio Monteverdi 7
Henry Purcell 3
Antonio Vivaldi 1
George Frederic Handel 11 (+2)
Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jean-Philippe Rameau 1
Jacopo Peri 0

Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Francesco Cavalli 1
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0

Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Luigi Rossi 1
Agostino Steffani 0
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 8


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I rearranged the list after my vote above so that all the ones that actually have votes are in the top section. Does that help? If so, go off this list below, else continue from my vote above. Can still vote in the lower two sections, just thinking it may be easier to vote with all the active ones in the first group? We can continue moving them up as any others become active. Or am I overthinking this?

Claudio Monteverdi 7
Henry Purcell 3
Antonio Vivaldi 1
George Frederic Handel 11 
Jean-Philippe Rameau 1
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 8

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Florestan said:


> I rearranged the list after my vote above so that all the ones that actually have votes are in the top section. Does that help? If so, go off this list below, else continue from my vote above. Can still vote in the lower two sections, just thinking it may be easier to vote with all the active ones in the first group? We can continue moving them up as any others become active. Or am I overthinking this?


That's hard to say. I always go by alphabetical listings. It's easier for me, and I can't be accused of favored treatment for certain works or composers (at least not valid accusations).

Thinking it over again, there are so many 0's that your move above should make it easier for folks to vote.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Claudio Monteverdi 7
Henry Purcell 3
Antonio Vivaldi 1
George Frederic Handel 13 (+2)
Jean-Philippe Rameau 1
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 8

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Claudio Monteverdi 7
Henry Purcell 3
Antonio Vivaldi 1
George Frederic Handel 13
Jean-Philippe Rameau 3 (+2)
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 8

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Claudio Monteverdi 7
Henry Purcell 3
Antonio Vivaldi 1
George Frederic Handel 13
Jean-Philippe Rameau 3 
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 10 (+2)

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Claudio Monteverdi 7
Henry Purcell 3
Antonio Vivaldi 1
George Frederic Handel 15 (+2)
Jean-Philippe Rameau 3 
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 10 

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Claudio Monteverdi 7
Henry Purcell 3
Antonio Vivaldi 1
George Frederic Handel 16 (+1)
Jean-Philippe Rameau 4 (+1)
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 10

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

following on from XMonteverdiX -  sorry, I meant Marinera (only had 3 hrs sleep last night) 

Claudio Monteverdi 7
Henry Purcell 3
Antonio Vivaldi 1
George Frederic Handel 16 
Jean-Philippe Rameau 6 (+2)
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 10

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Claudio Monteverdi 7 
Henry Purcell 3
Antonio Vivaldi 1
George Frederic Handel 18 (+2)
Jean-Philippe Rameau 6 
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 10

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Henry Purcell 3
Antonio Vivaldi 2 (+1)
George Frederic Handel 18 
Jean-Philippe Rameau 7 (+1)
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 10

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Just repeating Sonata's post with Monteverdi added back in. Must have got cut off by accident.

Claudio Monteverdi 7 
Henry Purcell 3
Antonio Vivaldi 2 (+1)
George Frederic Handel 18
Jean-Philippe Rameau 7 (+1)
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 10

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Claudio Monteverdi 9 (+2)
Henry Purcell 3
Antonio Vivaldi 2 
George Frederic Handel 18
Jean-Philippe Rameau 7 
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 10

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Claudio Monteverdi 9 
Henry Purcell 3
Antonio Vivaldi 2
George Frederic Handel 18
Jean-Philippe Rameau 9 (+2)
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 10

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

following on from Marinera:

Claudio Monteverdi 11 (+2) 
Henry Purcell 3
Antonio Vivaldi 2
George Frederic Handel 18
Jean-Philippe Rameau 9 
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 10

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Claudio Monteverdi 11 
Henry Purcell 3
Antonio Vivaldi 2
George Frederic Handel 18
Jean-Philippe Rameau 9
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 12 (+2)

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Claudio Monteverdi 11 
Henry Purcell 3
Antonio Vivaldi 2
George Frederic Handel 20 (+2)
Jean-Philippe Rameau 9
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 12 

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Continuing from Bulldog

Claudio Monteverdi 11 
Henry Purcell 4 (+1)
Antonio Vivaldi 2
George Frederic Handel 20
Jean-Philippe Rameau 9
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 12 
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 1 (+1)

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Honegger (Sep 8, 2017)

Jomelli is a good opera composer, but his libretto is not always great? What do you think? I dont listen much to opera (I dont understand this game either..)


----------



## Honegger (Sep 8, 2017)

Jommelli has 2 Ms haha. I am very bad at spelling, sorry!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

continuing from mountmccabe:

Claudio Monteverdi 13 (+2)
Henry Purcell 4 
Antonio Vivaldi 2
George Frederic Handel 20 
Jean-Philippe Rameau 9
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 12
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 1 

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Honeger said:


> Jomelli is a good opera composer, but his libretto is not always great? What do you think? I dont listen much to opera (I dont understand this game either..)


Niccolò Jommelli apparently is not considered Baroque, even though his first opera was within the latter part of the Barque era.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Continuing on from Florestan

Claudio Monteverdi 13
Henry Purcell 4
Antonio Vivaldi 2
George Frederic Handel 20
Jean-Philippe Rameau 9
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 14 (+2)
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Claudio Monteverdi 13
Henry Purcell 4
Antonio Vivaldi 2
George Frederic Handel 21 (+1)
Jean-Philippe Rameau 10 (+1)
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 14 
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

following on from Marinera...

Claudio Monteverdi 14 (+1)
Henry Purcell 4
Antonio Vivaldi 2
George Frederic Handel 22 (+1)
Jean-Philippe Rameau 10 
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 14 
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Claudio Monteverdi 14 
Henry Purcell 4
Antonio Vivaldi 2
George Frederic Handel 22 
Jean-Philippe Rameau 10 
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 16 (+2) 
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Claudio Monteverdi 16 (+2)
Henry Purcell 4
Antonio Vivaldi 2
George Frederic Handel 22 
Jean-Philippe Rameau 10 
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 16 
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

after tdc:

Claudio Monteverdi 17 (+1)
Henry Purcell 4
Antonio Vivaldi 2
George Frederic Handel 23 (+1)
Jean-Philippe Rameau 10
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 16
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Claudio Monteverdi 17 
Henry Purcell 4
Antonio Vivaldi 2
George Frederic Handel 25 (+2)
Jean-Philippe Rameau 10
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 16
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Claudio Monteverdi 17
Henry Purcell 4
Antonio Vivaldi 2
George Frederic Handel 25
Jean-Philippe Rameau 10
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 18 (+2)
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Following on from Taggart:

Claudio Monteverdi 17
Henry Purcell 4
Antonio Vivaldi 2
George Frederic Handel 25
Jean-Philippe Rameau 10
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 20 (+2)
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Following on from Ingélou:

Claudio Monteverdi 17
Henry Purcell 4
Antonio Vivaldi 3 (+1)
George Frederic Handel 25
Jean-Philippe Rameau 10
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 21 (+1)
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0

This is a tough game. How does one compare the largely _recitar cantando_ styles of early operas with the _opera seria_ of Handel?


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Claudio Monteverdi 17
Henry Purcell 4
Antonio Vivaldi 3
George Frederic Handel 26 (+1)
Jean-Philippe Rameau 11 (+1)
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 21
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Claudio Monteverdi 19 (+2)
Henry Purcell 4
Antonio Vivaldi 3
George Frederic Handel 26 
Jean-Philippe Rameau 11 
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 21
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

after tdc,

Claudio Monteverdi 19
Henry Purcell 4
Antonio Vivaldi 3
George Frederic Handel 28 (+2)
Jean-Philippe Rameau 11
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 21
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

After Florestan

Claudio Monteverdi 19
Henry Purcell 5 (+1)
Antonio Vivaldi 3
George Frederic Handel 29 (+1)
Jean-Philippe Rameau 11
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 21
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

After Don Fatale

Claudio Monteverdi 19
Henry Purcell 5 
Antonio Vivaldi 3
George Frederic Handel 29 
Jean-Philippe Rameau 11
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 23 (+2)
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

following on from Taggart:

Claudio Monteverdi 19
Henry Purcell 5 
Antonio Vivaldi 3
George Frederic Handel 29 
Jean-Philippe Rameau 13 (+2)
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 23 
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Claudio Monteverdi 19
Henry Purcell 5
Antonio Vivaldi 3
George Frederic Handel 29
Jean-Philippe Rameau 15 (+2)
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 23
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Claudio Monteverdi 19
Henry Purcell 5
Antonio Vivaldi 3
George Frederic Handel 31 (+2)
Jean-Philippe Rameau 15 
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 23
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

After Bulldog,

Claudio Monteverdi 19
Henry Purcell 5
Antonio Vivaldi 3
George Frederic Handel 33 (+2)
Jean-Philippe Rameau 15
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 23
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Claudio Monteverdi 20 (+1)
Henry Purcell 5
Antonio Vivaldi 3
George Frederic Handel 33 
Jean-Philippe Rameau 16 (+1)
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 23
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

following on from tdc:

Claudio Monteverdi 20 
Henry Purcell 5
Antonio Vivaldi 3
George Frederic Handel 33 
Jean-Philippe Rameau 16 )
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 25 (+2)
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Claudio Monteverdi 20
Henry Purcell 5
Antonio Vivaldi 3
George Frederic Handel 33
Jean-Philippe Rameau 16
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 27 (+2)
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Claudio Monteverdi 20
Henry Purcell 5
Antonio Vivaldi 3
George Frederic Handel 34 (+1)
Jean-Philippe Rameau 17 (+1)
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 27 
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Claudio Monteverdi 20
Henry Purcell 5
Antonio Vivaldi 5 (+2)
George Frederic Handel 34 
Jean-Philippe Rameau 17
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 27 
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

after Sonata,

Claudio Monteverdi 20
Henry Purcell 5
Antonio Vivaldi 5 
George Frederic Handel 36 (+2)
Jean-Philippe Rameau 17
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 27
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

after Florestan

Claudio Monteverdi 20
Henry Purcell 5
Antonio Vivaldi 5
George Frederic Handel 36 
Jean-Philippe Rameau 19 (+2)
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 27
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

after Taggart:

Claudio Monteverdi 20
Henry Purcell 5
Antonio Vivaldi 5
George Frederic Handel 36 
Jean-Philippe Rameau 21 (+2)
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 27
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Claudio Monteverdi 20
Henry Purcell 5
Antonio Vivaldi 5
George Frederic Handel 38 (+2) 
Jean-Philippe Rameau 21 
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 27
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Claudio Monteverdi 20
Henry Purcell 5
Antonio Vivaldi 5
George Frederic Handel 38 
Jean-Philippe Rameau 22 (+1)
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 27
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 2 (+1)

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

Claudio Monteverdi 20
Henry Purcell 5
Antonio Vivaldi 5
George Frederic Handel 38 
Jean-Philippe Rameau 24 (+2)
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 27
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 2 

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

After Wildthing,

Claudio Monteverdi 20
Henry Purcell 5
Antonio Vivaldi 5
George Frederic Handel 40 (+2)
Jean-Philippe Rameau 24
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 27
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 2

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Claudio Monteverdi 20
Henry Purcell 5
Antonio Vivaldi 5
George Frederic Handel 40 
Jean-Philippe Rameau 26 (+2)
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 27
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 2

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

Claudio Monteverdi 21 (+1)
Henry Purcell 5
Antonio Vivaldi 5
George Frederic Handel 40 
Jean-Philippe Rameau 27 (+1)
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 27
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 2

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Claudio Monteverdi 21 
Henry Purcell 5
Antonio Vivaldi 5
George Frederic Handel 42 (+2) 
Jean-Philippe Rameau 27 
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 27
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 2

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Claudio Monteverdi 21
Henry Purcell 5
Antonio Vivaldi 5
George Frederic Handel 42 
Jean-Philippe Rameau 28 (+1)
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 28 (+1)
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 2

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Claudio Monteverdi 21
Henry Purcell 5
Antonio Vivaldi 5
George Frederic Handel 42 
Jean-Philippe Rameau 29 (+1)
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 29 (+1)
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 2

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 0
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Continuing on from Ingélou:

Claudio Monteverdi 21
Henry Purcell 6 (+1)
Antonio Vivaldi 5
George Frederic Handel 42 
Jean-Philippe Rameau 29
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 29
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 2

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 1 (+1)
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

no one likes "Artaserse vinci"  for shame good bye cruel forum


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Continuing on from mountmccabe:

Claudio Monteverdi 21
Henry Purcell 6 
Antonio Vivaldi 5
George Frederic Handel 42
Jean-Philippe Rameau 30 (+1)
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 30 (+1)
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 2

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 1 (+1)
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

Claudio Monteverdi 23 (+2)
Henry Purcell 6 
Antonio Vivaldi 5
George Frederic Handel 42
Jean-Philippe Rameau 30
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 30
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 2

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 1
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Claudio Monteverdi 23
Henry Purcell 6
Antonio Vivaldi 5
George Frederic Handel 42
Jean-Philippe Rameau 32 (+2)
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 30
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 2

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 1
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Claudio Monteverdi 23
Henry Purcell 6
Antonio Vivaldi 5
George Frederic Handel 44 (+2)
Jean-Philippe Rameau 32 
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 30
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 2

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 1
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

continuing from Bulldog,

Claudio Monteverdi 23
Henry Purcell 6
Antonio Vivaldi 5
George Frederic Handel 46 (+2)
Jean-Philippe Rameau 32
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 30
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 2

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 1
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Claudio Monteverdi 23
Henry Purcell 6
Antonio Vivaldi 7(+2)
George Frederic Handel 46 
Jean-Philippe Rameau 32
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 30
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 2

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 1
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

following on from Sonata

Claudio Monteverdi 23
Henry Purcell 6
Antonio Vivaldi 7
George Frederic Handel 46 
Jean-Philippe Rameau 32
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 32 (+2)
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 2

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 1
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

following on from Ingélou

Claudio Monteverdi 23
Henry Purcell 6
Antonio Vivaldi 7
George Frederic Handel 46
Jean-Philippe Rameau 33 (+1)
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 33 (+1)
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 2

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 1
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

following on from Taggart

Claudio Monteverdi 23
Henry Purcell 6
Antonio Vivaldi 7
George Frederic Handel 46
Jean-Philippe Rameau 34 (+1)
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 34 (+1)
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 2

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 1
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Claudio Monteverdi 23
Henry Purcell 6
Antonio Vivaldi 7
George Frederic Handel 48 (+2)
Jean-Philippe Rameau 34 
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 34 
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 2

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 1
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Claudio Monteverdi 23
Henry Purcell 6
Antonio Vivaldi 7
George Frederic Handel 48 
Jean-Philippe Rameau 35 (+1)
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 34
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3 (+1)

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 1
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Putting him over the top:

Claudio Monteverdi 23
Henry Purcell 6
Antonio Vivaldi 7
George Frederic Handel 50 (+2)
Jean-Philippe Rameau 35
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 34
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 1
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

Claudio Monteverdi 25 (+2)
Henry Purcell 6
Antonio Vivaldi 7
Jean-Philippe Rameau 35
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 34
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 1
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Top 5 Baroque Opera Composers

1. Handel
2.
3.
4.
5.

Thanks to Florestan for a great thread. :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

after Wildthing,

Claudio Monteverdi 27 (+2)
Henry Purcell 6
Antonio Vivaldi 7
Jean-Philippe Rameau 35
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 34
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 1
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Claudio Monteverdi 27 
Henry Purcell 6
Antonio Vivaldi 9 (+2)
Jean-Philippe Rameau 35
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 34
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 1
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Claudio Monteverdi 29 (+2)
Henry Purcell 6
Antonio Vivaldi 9
Jean-Philippe Rameau 35
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 34
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 1
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

After Sonata

Claudio Monteverdi 27
Henry Purcell 7 (+1)
Antonio Vivaldi 9
Jean-Philippe Rameau 35
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 35 (+1)
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 1
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

After Taggart

Claudio Monteverdi 27
Henry Purcell 9 (+2)
Antonio Vivaldi 9
Jean-Philippe Rameau 35
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 35 
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 1
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

Claudio Monteverdi 29 (+2)
Henry Purcell 9
Antonio Vivaldi 9
Jean-Philippe Rameau 35
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 35 
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 1
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Claudio Monteverdi 29 
Henry Purcell 9
Antonio Vivaldi 9
Jean-Philippe Rameau 37 (+2)
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 35 
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 1
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

after Bulldog,

Claudio Monteverdi 31 (+2)
Henry Purcell 9
Antonio Vivaldi 9
Jean-Philippe Rameau 37
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 35
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 1
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Claudio Monteverdi 31
Henry Purcell 9
Antonio Vivaldi 9
Jean-Philippe Rameau 39 (+2)
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 35
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
Johann Adolph Hasse 1
John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Claudio Monteverdi 31
Henry Purcell 9
Antonio Vivaldi 11 (+2)
Jean-Philippe Rameau 39 
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 35
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3

Johann Adolph Hasse 1
Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0

John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Claudio Monteverdi 33 (+2)
Henry Purcell 9
Antonio Vivaldi 11 
Jean-Philippe Rameau 39 
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 35
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3

Johann Adolph Hasse 1
Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0

John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

after tdc:

Claudio Monteverdi 33 
Henry Purcell 9
Antonio Vivaldi 11 
Jean-Philippe Rameau 39 
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 37 (+2)
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3

Johann Adolph Hasse 1
Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0

John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

After Ingélou:

Claudio Monteverdi 33
Henry Purcell 9
Antonio Vivaldi 11
Jean-Philippe Rameau 39
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 39 (+2)
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3

Johann Adolph Hasse 1
Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0

John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Claudio Monteverdi 33
Henry Purcell 9
Antonio Vivaldi 11
Jean-Philippe Rameau 41 (+2)
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 39 
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3

Johann Adolph Hasse 1
Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0

John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Claudio Monteverdi 33
Henry Purcell 9
Antonio Vivaldi 11
Jean-Philippe Rameau 43 (+2)
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 39
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3

Johann Adolph Hasse 1
Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0

John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

Claudio Monteverdi 35 (+2)
Henry Purcell 9
Antonio Vivaldi 11
Jean-Philippe Rameau 43
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 39
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3

Johann Adolph Hasse 1
Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0

John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Claudio Monteverdi 35 
Henry Purcell 9
Antonio Vivaldi 13 (+2)
Jean-Philippe Rameau 43
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 39
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3

Johann Adolph Hasse 1
Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0

John Blow 0

Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0[/QUOTE]


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

after Sonata (and moved Hasse to the active cluster and consolidated the other clusters),

Claudio Monteverdi 37 (+2)
Henry Purcell 9
Antonio Vivaldi 13 
Jean-Philippe Rameau 43
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 1
Jean-Baptiste Lully 39
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

After Florestan

Claudio Monteverdi 37
Henry Purcell 9
Antonio Vivaldi 13 
Jean-Philippe Rameau 43
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 3 (+2)
Jean-Baptiste Lully 39
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0

Have just been listening to some Vinci - he definitely deserves a bump!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

After Taplow

Claudio Monteverdi 37
Henry Purcell 9
Antonio Vivaldi 13 
Jean-Philippe Rameau 43
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 3 
Jean-Baptiste Lully 41 (+2)
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Claudio Monteverdi 39 (+2)
Henry Purcell 9
Antonio Vivaldi 13 
Jean-Philippe Rameau 43
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 3 
Jean-Baptiste Lully 41 
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

After tdc

Claudio Monteverdi 39
Henry Purcell 9
Antonio Vivaldi 13
Jean-Philippe Rameau 43
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 3
Jean-Baptiste Lully 43 (+2)
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Claudio Monteverdi 39
Henry Purcell 9
Antonio Vivaldi 13
Jean-Philippe Rameau 45 (+2)
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 3
Jean-Baptiste Lully 43 
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Claudio Monteverdi 39
Henry Purcell 9
Antonio Vivaldi 13
Jean-Philippe Rameau 47 (+2)
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 3
Jean-Baptiste Lully 43
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Claudio Monteverdi 39
Henry Purcell 9
Antonio Vivaldi 15 (+2)
Jean-Philippe Rameau 47 
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 3
Jean-Baptiste Lully 43 
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0[/QUOTE]


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

after Sonata,

Claudio Monteverdi 41 (+2)
Henry Purcell 9
Antonio Vivaldi 15 
Jean-Philippe Rameau 47
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 3
Jean-Baptiste Lully 43
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

Claudio Monteverdi 43 (+2)
Henry Purcell 9
Antonio Vivaldi 15 
Jean-Philippe Rameau 47
Francesco Cavalli 1
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 3
Jean-Baptiste Lully 43
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

After WildThing:

Claudio Monteverdi 43
Henry Purcell 10 (+1)
Antonio Vivaldi 15 
Jean-Philippe Rameau 47
Francesco Cavalli 2 (+1)
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 3
Jean-Baptiste Lully 43
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Claudio Monteverdi 45 (+2)
Henry Purcell 10 
Antonio Vivaldi 15 
Jean-Philippe Rameau 47
Francesco Cavalli 2 
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 3
Jean-Baptiste Lully 43
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Oct 24, 2009)

Claudio Monteverdi 46 (+1)
Henry Purcell 10 
Antonio Vivaldi 15 
Jean-Philippe Rameau 48 (+1)
Francesco Cavalli 2 
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 3
Jean-Baptiste Lully 43
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

After Poppin' Fresh,

Claudio Monteverdi 48 (+2)
Henry Purcell 10
Antonio Vivaldi 15
Jean-Philippe Rameau 48 
Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 3
Jean-Baptiste Lully 43
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

After Florestan, 

Claudio Monteverdi 48 
Henry Purcell 10
Antonio Vivaldi 17 (+2)
Jean-Philippe Rameau 48
Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 3
Jean-Baptiste Lully 43
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

After Il Penseroso

Claudio Monteverdi 48 
Henry Purcell 10
Antonio Vivaldi 17 
Jean-Philippe Rameau 48
Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 3
Jean-Baptiste Lully 45 (+2)
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

After Ingélou

Claudio Monteverdi 48
Henry Purcell 10
Antonio Vivaldi 17
*Jean-Philippe Rameau 50* (+2)
Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 3
Jean-Baptiste Lully 45
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Top 5 Baroque Opera Composers

1. Handel
2. Rameau
3.
4.
5.

Thanks to Florestan for a great thread. :tiphat:


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

After Taggart

Claudio Monteverdi 48
Henry Purcell 10
Antonio Vivaldi 17
Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 3
Jean-Baptiste Lully 47 (+2)
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

Claudio Monteverdi 50 (+2)
Henry Purcell 10
Antonio Vivaldi 17
Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 3
Jean-Baptiste Lully 47
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Top 5 Baroque Opera Composers

1. Handel
2. Rameau
3. Monteverdi 
4.
5.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Here are the remaining composers after Monteverdi took third place. I can guess who will be 4th place, but 5th place looks like it could be an interesting race.

Henry Purcell 10
Antonio Vivaldi 17
Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 3
Jean-Baptiste Lully 47
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Henry Purcell 10
Antonio Vivaldi 19 (+2)
Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 3
Jean-Baptiste Lully 47
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

Henry Purcell 10
Antonio Vivaldi 21 (+2)
Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 3
Jean-Baptiste Lully 47
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Henry Purcell 12 (+2)
Antonio Vivaldi 21 
Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 3
Jean-Baptiste Lully 47
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Henry Purcell 14 (+2)
Antonio Vivaldi 21 
Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 3
Jean-Baptiste Lully 47
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

After Bulldog:

Henry Purcell 14 
Antonio Vivaldi 21 
Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 3
Jean-Baptiste Lully 49 (+2)
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

After Ingélou: I would like to see both Vivaldi and Vinci on the list, but it seems that is not going to happen. Very suprising that the Scarlattis, Pergolesi and Porpora have yet to garner a single vote. But if I was that torn up about it I guess I could have voted for them myself. Perhaps tomorrow. 

Henry Purcell 14 
Antonio Vivaldi 22 (+1)
Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 4 (+1)
Jean-Baptiste Lully 49
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Taplow said:


> After Ingélou: I would like to see both Vivaldi and Vinci on the list, but it seems that is not going to happen. Very suprising that the Scarlattis, Pergolesi and Porpora have yet to garner a single vote. But if I was that torn up about it I guess I could have voted for them myself. Perhaps tomorrow.


I propose that we don't stop at 5 but keep going until we tire of the thread or all composers in the list get a place.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Henry Purcell 14 
Antonio Vivaldi 23 (+1)
Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 4 
*Jean-Baptiste Lully 50 (+1)*
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Top 5 Baroque Opera Composers

1. Handel
2. Rameau
3. Monteverdi
4. Lully
5. 

I'm with Florestan. Lets keep going until we run out of people.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

After tdc

Henry Purcell 16 (+2)
Antonio Vivaldi 23
Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 4
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Taplow said:


> After Ingélou: I would like to see both Vivaldi and Vinci on the list, but it seems that is not going to happen. Very suprising that the Scarlattis, Pergolesi and Porpora have yet to garner a single vote. But if I was that torn up about it I guess I could have voted for them myself. Perhaps tomorrow.


I'm afraid it probably shows that there may not be very many people on TC who have a wide experience of baroque operas - or if there are, they are not voters in polls.

In my own case, I only know operas by Handel, Rameau, Lully and Purcell - and know also that Monteverdi is a very important name. 
It would be wrong to vote for people I'd never heard of or heard/seen an opera by - and much as I'd like to take an intensive crash course in Baroque opera, it's not going to happen.

Unfortunately also when it comes to voting, *tactics* come into play. For me, it's obvious that Handel is the King of Baroque Opera (and I love his work) - so there was no point in voting for him as he was going to get in without my help. So I concentrated my efforts on Jean-Baptiste and Philippe...

Still, that's all part of the fun! It's a great thread - thanks, Florestan. :tiphat:


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Florestan said:


> I propose that we don't stop at 5 but keep going until we tire of the thread or all composers in the list get a place.


It is going to become increasingly hard to rate the lesser-heard composers. And it is no doubt due to their relative lack of popularity/availability in performance and recording in the present day that many of them languish at the bottom of the list despite their eminence. One good thing that can come of this is that it may force us all to go away, do some research, and give some of them a serious listen. I'm all for that (though it may ultimately have a detrimental impact on my wallet and available shelf space)!


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

After Taggart,

Henry Purcell 16
*Antonio Vivaldi 25 (+2)*
Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 4
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Taplow said:


> It is going to become increasingly hard to rate the lesser-heard composers. And it is no doubt due to their relative lack of popularity/availability in performance and recording in the present day that many of them languish at the bottom of the list despite their eminence. *One good thing that can come of this is that it may force us all to go away, do some research, and give some of them a serious listen. *I'm all for that (though it may ultimately have a detrimental impact on my wallet and available shelf space)!


'Like' :tiphat:


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Florestan said:


> I propose that we don't stop at 5 but keep going until we tire of the thread or all composers in the list get a place.


Don't propose it, just do it.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Henry Purcell 18 (+2)
Antonio Vivaldi 25 
Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 4
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 3
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Henry Purcell 19 (+1)
Antonio Vivaldi 25
Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 4
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 4 (+1)
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

Henry Purcell 21 (+2)
Antonio Vivaldi 25
Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 4
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 4
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Don't propose it, just do it.


It's a deal. We are doing it.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Ingélou said:


> I'm afraid it probably shows that there may not be very many people on TC who have a wide experience of baroque operas - or if there are, they are not voters in polls.
> 
> In my own case, I only know operas by Handel, Rameau, Lully and Purcell - and know also that Monteverdi is a very important name.
> It would be wrong to vote for people I'd never heard of or heard/seen an opera by - and much as I'd like to take an intensive crash course in Baroque opera, it's not going to happen.
> ...


I have the same problem. I vote for my favorites of those I know (Handel, Monteverdi, and to a lesser extent Vivaldi, and one opera of Vinci. I have not been thrilled with Vivaldi opera as I have with Handel and Monteverdi. The one Vinci is wonderful, so my voting will peter out in due time here for the same reason you note.

I encourage you to try Monteverdi. His main three operas are very good and you can get a set of all three for a reasonable cost.

*And thank you Taggart for keeping the tally.*


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

After WildThing,

Henry Purcell 21 
Antonio Vivaldi 25
Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 6 (+2)
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 4
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Henry Purcell 21 
Antonio Vivaldi 27 (+2)
Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 6 
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 4
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Oct 24, 2009)

Henry Purcell 23 (+2)
Antonio Vivaldi 27
Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 6 
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 4
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Taplow said:


> Very suprising that the Scarlattis, Pergolesi and Porpora have yet to garner a single vote.


It's a big shame that most of the works of Alessandro Scarlatti - perhaps the biggest figure of the Baroque Neapolitan School - have been obscured. And the only opera i know by Hasse is La Didone abbandonata!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Il_Penseroso said:


> It's a big shame that most of the works of Alessandro Scarlatti - perhaps the biggest figure of the Baroque Neapolitan School - have been obscured. And the only opera i know by Hasse is La Didone abbandonata!


I have his La Santissima Trinita which may qualify as an operetta of sorts.

And I suppose Giovanni Battista Pergolesi deserves votes for La Serva Padrona.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Henry Purcell 25 (+2)
Antonio Vivaldi 27
Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 6 
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 4
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

After Bulldog:

Henry Purcell 27 (+2)
Antonio Vivaldi 27
Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 6 
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 4
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

After Ingélou:

Henry Purcell 29 (+2)
Antonio Vivaldi 27
Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 6
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 4
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Henry Purcell 29 
Antonio Vivaldi 29 (+2)
Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 6
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 4
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Purcell and Vivaldi slugging it out - exciting!!! :lol:


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Henry Purcell 30 (+1)
Antonio Vivaldi 29
Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 6
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 5 (+1)
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Henry Purcell 32 (+2)
Antonio Vivaldi 29
Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 6
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 5 
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0

(I listened to sound clips of Purcell this morning and like what I am hearing)


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

Henry Purcell 34 (+2)
Antonio Vivaldi 29
Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 6
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 5 
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0



> (I listened to sound clips of Purcell this morning and like what I am hearing)


The recording of Dido and Aeneas with Janet Baker?


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

After WildThing:

Henry Purcell 34
Antonio Vivaldi 31 (+2)
Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 6
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 5 
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

WildThing said:


> The recording of Dido and Aeneas with Janet Baker?


No, i just pulled up a couple sets from an Amazon search of Purcell Operas. I listened to clips from this and from this.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Oct 24, 2009)

Henry Purcell 36 (+2)
Antonio Vivaldi 31
Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 6
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 5 
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

After Poppin' Fresh

Henry Purcell 38 (+2)
Antonio Vivaldi 31
Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 6
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 5
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

After Taggart:

Henry Purcell 40 (+2)
Antonio Vivaldi 31
Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 6
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 5
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Henry Purcell 42 (+2)
Antonio Vivaldi 31
Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 6
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 5
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Henry Purcell 43 (+1)
Antonio Vivaldi 31
Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 6
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 6 (+1)
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

Henry Purcell 45 (+2)
Antonio Vivaldi 31
Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 6
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 6
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Henry Purcell 45
Antonio Vivaldi 31
Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 8 (+2)
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 6
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

After Florestan

Henry Purcell 45
*Antonio Vivaldi 33 (+2)*
Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 8 
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 6
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani 0


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Henry Purcell 45
*Antonio Vivaldi 35 (+2)*
Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 8 
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 6
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Oct 24, 2009)

Henry Purcell 47 (+2)
Antonio Vivaldi 35
Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 8 
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 6
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Henry Purcell 47
Antonio Vivaldi 37 (+2)
Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 8 
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 6
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

After Taplow

Henry Purcell 49 (+2)
Antonio Vivaldi 37
Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 8
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 6
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

After Taggart

*Henry Purcell 50* (+1)
Antonio Vivaldi 38 (+1)
Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 8
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 6
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Top Baroque Opera Composers

1. Handel
2. Rameau
3. Monteverdi
4. Lully
5. Purcell
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Antonio Vivaldi 38 
Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 8
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 8 (+2)
Johann Adolph Hasse 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

After Bulldog:

Antonio Vivaldi 38 
Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 8
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 8
Johann Adolph Hasse 2 (+1)
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 1 (+1)

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

After Taplow,

Antonio Vivaldi 38
Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 10 (+2)
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 8
Johann Adolph Hasse 2 
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 1 

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

After Florestan


Antonio Vivaldi 40 (+2)
Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 10
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 8
Johann Adolph Hasse 2
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I'll be following this lovely thread :tiphat:, but I'd better stop voting now - my ignorance has caught up with me.
So glad that I helped Jean-Baptiste get to numero 4, though. 
Your not-very-humble servant,
Madame la Marquise x


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 10
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 10 (+2)
Johann Adolph Hasse 2
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

after Marinera, 

Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 12 (+2)
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 10 
Johann Adolph Hasse 2
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 0
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Oct 24, 2009)

Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 12
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 10 
Johann Adolph Hasse 2
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 2 (+2)
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 12
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 12 (+2)
Johann Adolph Hasse 2
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 2 
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

after Bulldog,

Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 14 (+2)
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 12
Johann Adolph Hasse 2
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 2
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

After Florestan

Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 14
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 14 (+2)
Johann Adolph Hasse 2
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 2
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 14
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 16 (+2)
Johann Adolph Hasse 2
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 2
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

after Bulldog,

Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 16 (+2)
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 16 
Johann Adolph Hasse 2
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 2
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Hmmm, I do think we need to rank these next five (places 6-10) based on 25 votes as the interest is waning.

Here is where we got to so far (sept 24, post 189):



Taggart said:


> Top Baroque Opera Composers
> 
> 1. Handel
> 2. Rameau
> ...


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 16 
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 18 (+2) 
Johann Adolph Hasse 2
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 2
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Francesco Cavalli 2
Luigi Rossi 1
Leonardo Vinci 16
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 20 (+2)
Johann Adolph Hasse 2
Nicola (Antonio) Porpora 1

Alessandro Gaspare Scarlatti 2
Domenico Scarlatti 0
Jacopo Peri 0
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 0
Florentine Camerata 0
John Blow 0
Carl Heinrich Graun 0
Johann Mattheson 0
Francesca Caccini 0
Reinhard Keiser 0
Pietro Marc'Antonio Cest 0
André Campra 0
Agostino Steffani


----------

